# Deejay100six is one year older



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Dave. :birthday:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dave....:beerchug:


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday! 👀 🎂✨🎁✨


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope you like chocolate. They were all out of coconut.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dave! :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday. :biggringi


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Happy, Happy B'day!!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


And thanks to my dear wife for the tandoori mixed grill, twas yummy.


I'll eat the other half later. :lol:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Deejay100six said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> And thanks to my dear wife for the tandoori mixed grill, twas yummy.
> ...


Our favorite Indian (Punjabi style) Indian Restaurant is still closed due to the Corona Virus. They can open legally, but I guess they don't want to chance it.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Ours are mostly open for takeaway/collection.


Media here saying we _may _soon see the back of it (Covid) but some warning of a second wave. I really hope they're wrong about the latter.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Deejay100six said:


> . . . some warning of a second wave. I really hope they're wrong about the latter.


All evidence, already, indicates it's virtually inevitable.

Just look at what's happening in the USA as far as spikes, and significant ones, as soon as things start reopening, even where social distancing is being pretty carefully observed.

With novel highly infectious pathogens, unless you've had it or have received a vaccine, the probability is you're going to get it until and unless about 60% or more of the population falls into the "had it or vaccinated" category.

I suspect multiple waves will occur.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I have COPD, probably in its advanced stages so, thats not good to hear. :smile:


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Deejay100six said:


> I have COPD, probably in its advanced stages so, thats not good to hear. :smile:


Well, that means you need to remain very, very cautious. That's the very best any of us can do.

I have not "holed up" and am not treating everything in the world as a lethal threat, but I am considering virtually anyone a possible (not probable, but possible) infection vector so am taking the steps recommended: social distancing and the use of a mask when out in public, frequent hand washing and the use of hand sanitizer when that's not possible.

It's worked for 3 months now, and I presume it has a decent chance of continuing to be effective if practiced consistently.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

COPD or COVID, which will get me first?


But seriously, I go to at least one shop every day and, like you, I'm very careful. My daily habits have been to visit the smaller shops and usually late at night when theres not many people about. I did that even before the covid threat.


My wife and I are both in the high risk category so I'm thinking of availing myself of some of the local services, (shopping deliveries etc.,) which I've been offered.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Happy belated birthday! Wishing you an extremely slow transition to the guy in your avatar!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since Covid entered this birthday forum, I was at the Infiniti dealer yesterday for a fuel pump replacement under warranty. I was wearing a mask. The Service Manager decided to come face to face with me (about2 feet) to discuss things. He was not masked. It's like some people don't get the word.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I shook hands with a stranger at the grocer's yesterday. Old habits are hard to break. He is a firefighter with Columbus and knows my son.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Again? It seems like only a year ago you had a birthday

Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Happy Birfday!


----------

